# LG Optimus L9 - Short Review



## furious_gamer (Jan 8, 2013)

After the LG Optiumus One phone, i never seen any good reviews about LG Droids.Still, I recently bought this phone for my sister, as she liked the phone very much. After looking at this phone, i thought of using it for few days, and to be frank, i am quite impressed with this phone. I am using Galaxy SL i9003 for over a year, and after using L9, my phone feels heavy in my hand, which i never felt before.

For specs : LG P765 All Phones - See More, Do More, Express More - LG Electronics IN

*1. Packaging*
Packaging is normal, comes with mobile, Battery, Charger, User Manual, Stereo Ear Microphone, USB Data Cable. There is nothing fancy and box is little big compared to S3 ones. Also as an offer, they are giving Leather Pouch for free, with this mobile. The price of the phone in local store where i bought is 19,200 INR (which is 300INR higher compared to FK, but hey it comes with Leather Pouch. )

*2. Build Quality*

After opening the box and taking it in hand, it feels like air. Yes, it is very thin and overall look is stunning, but not as good looking as other phones out there, but i must say LG does a decent job with the design. The back cover of the phone is made of plastic, so you need to be careful while handling the phone. Apart from that, finishing is good and it looks like a premium phone, and at times, i mistake this for Note, because of the size. 

*3. Features*

Even though features can be available by updating it to custom ROM's, i don't want to do anything because for my sister, all she need is to make/receive call, play games, Watch youtube videos, take some snaps/video. The LG UI is improved and less number of bloatwares compared to TW. Split keyboard, taking notes while speaking with someone is a nice things to consider. It comes with ICS, which is again a good thing, otherwise we have to look for updates online every now and then and i don't expect any new phone to come with GB. 

*4. Performance*

Installed many useful apps, and games like Temple Run, Fruit Slice, Ninjump, Air Attack HD Lite, Lets Golf 3 Free, etc and played every game for few hours and  didn't have any lag or whatever. It is running smooth and the GPU is doing fine, i guess. Also with all the apps, there is no freezing, no FC etc. Out of 1GB RAM, always 300+ MB is free. I guess 1GB RAM is taking its role in the performance and gives an lag-free UI Experience. 

Installed Air Attack HD lite in my i9003 and it is working fine, but lags in middle. Hand writing recognizition is good(don't compare with Note series), i made a call to my friend and need to note down address, so i used it and i must say, it is quite impressive. Also the split keyboard thing is good, because with such big screen i don't need to reach the middle to type characters like G,F 

*5. Display/Video*

The major thing that attracts my sister. 4.7" IPS LCD Screen, with qHD res. Images are crisp and visibility at sunlight is good. Watching video is a treat in this phone. Copied a 720p video and it runs smooth, tried 1080p sample video and works like charm, but you need to have MX Player or some player. The default player is not able to run 1080p videos. 

The colors are vivid and checked the same image with my i9003. Notable difference is there, not huge. But the images are looking sharper and crisp.

*6. Camera*

LG did nothing here, seriously, even my more than a year old i9003 is taking good photos ad videos w/o Flash,and this phone is nowhere near mine. I took few snaps with flash and w/o flash both at bright outdoors, and photos taken from LG where decent but with some noise/grain. It has option to record HD video recording, but if the quality is not good, there is no need for giving HD recording. Only upside is, at medium light, ambient outdoors, it is taking reasonable pictures and with flash, even that is looking dull and artificial.

*7. Audio*

It is upto the expectations and The included headphone is good with bass and treble and med~high volume. At low volume, you cannot feel the bass. Also, the earphone is very nice, cable length is decent. It comes with spare earbudsD), which make some difference.(I lost one of foam-tip and now i took foam-tip from my uncles phone who have spare earphone). The audio is clear and no complaints. Listened some Folk songs, Rock, Pop and so far no issue in providing decent music.

*8. Battery*

It comes with Li-Ion, 2150 mAh, which provides ample battery backup time. Eve after playing games, download apps through Wi-Fi(moderate usage), i am getting good 32hrs. Which is good considering the specs, and big screen. Big advantage is, it is not heating like mu i9003 after playing games for 15mins. For my sister's usage pattern, it can easily last for 2 days or even more.

*9. Connectivity/Browsing*

Comes with WiFi Direct, 3G and BT. Used 3G network(Vodafone, Bangalore) for a while and getting good speeds. Browsing is good with this phone, because of larger screen. 

*10. Memory*

Comes with 1GB RAM, 4GB Internal Memory and as new year offer, they provided us 16GB MicroSD for free.  I can see plenty of free RAM even after installing so many apps, which usually eats RAM in my i9003. For me, who always see 329/486MB RAM used, this is quite a good look. Getting around 300+MB free some time. 

*Conclusion :*

If you have strictly 19k budget and want a big screen(above 4", not considering MMX,Karbonn etc), and to play videos, games, and lag-free UE then you might consider this phone. But if you want decent camera, a big no for this phone. Try anything from Xperia line-up.

*Pros :*

* Big Screen
* No-laggy User Experience
* Smooth video playback
* Nice package
* Features bundled with come in handy.
* Sexy look
* Better battery backup.

*Cons :*

* Below par camera (After tweaking the settings, images are coming out good, but still not excellent)
* Poor video recording

*Few Images : *


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Nt295l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VLsyul.jpg

*i.imgur.com/C6fHPl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PBToXl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UcC0el.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/4gRqkl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/u0rxtl.jpg



*Happy L9 Users* :

tkin 
random_dystopia
NexGen
mitraark
Tenida

Please add your name in thread so i update this post


----------



## panwala95 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey nice review but still nothingvtouches the optimus one


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 9, 2013)

Y U NO remove the Plastic Sheet


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 10, 2013)

panwala95 said:


> Hey nice review but still nothingvtouches the optimus one



Thanks. Seriously, with good dev support, this phone could be a next big thing in this price segment.



pratyush997 said:


> Y U NO remove the Plastic Sheet



LG didn't provided screen protector with the package and i tried to find it in other places, no luck. So ordered online from ebay and waiting for it.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2013)

LG have learned from its own as well as other's mistakes slimming the extra themeing to a minimum and offers 1080p video recording (just for namesake). Nice written


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 10, 2013)

Sam said:


> LG have learned from its own as well as other's mistakes slimming the extra themeing to a minimum and offers 1080p video recording (just for namesake). Nice written



Thanks. I agree with you. The UI is pretty lite, unlike TW from Samsung and this time, there is no bloatware. Instead, all the apps they included is very good. For example, the inbuilt dictionary app, which is paid version, will translate all the characters in the picture you have taken. I took a snap of daily kannada newspaper and it translated it in English. I don't know whether it helps everyone, but it sure did for me.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> For example, the inbuilt dictionary app, which is paid version, will translate all the characters in the picture you have taken. I took a snap of daily kannada newspaper and it translated it in English. I don't know whether it helps everyone, but it sure did for me.



this will come handy if it supports most of regional languages.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 10, 2013)

Sam said:


> this will come handy if it supports most of regional languages.



Yes it does. So far i have tested with Kannada, French, Telugu only and it just works fine.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jan 11, 2013)

nice review mate..upload some pics if u can..


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ Hidden inside Spoiler tags!


----------



## bhushan2k (Jan 11, 2013)

ohh ya..lol..didnt notice..
phone looks stunning..great purchase..


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ Thanks man. As of now, for 19k budget, this will sweep of other mobiles and with the specs it's packed, it is worth every penny.Bought an OTG cable and tried watching Avatar LoK HD videos and it plays without any hiccup. 

Now all i have to do is copy my movies in Pen Drive and while driving i can watch my movies.


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Thanks man. As of now, for 19k budget, this will sweep of other mobiles and with the specs it's packed, it is worth every penny. Bought an OTG cable and tried watching Avatar LoK HD videos and it plays without any hiccup.
> 
> Now all i have to do is copy my movies in Pen Drive and *while driving i can watch my movies.*


Gonna get killed.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 24, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Thanks man. As of now, for 19k budget, this will sweep of other mobiles and with the specs it's packed, it is worth every penny. Bought an OTG cable and tried watching Avatar LoK HD videos and it plays without any hiccup.   Now all i have to do is copy my movies in Pen Drive and *while driving i can watch my movies.  *


 you freaking kidding? Watching movie while driving?


----------



## Shah (Jan 24, 2013)

Great Review, man. BTW, Add some photo and videos captured using it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> Gonna get killed.





pratyush997 said:


> you freaking kidding? Watching movie while driving?



I don't drive, i have driver. So now it makes sense i guess. 



Shah said:


> Great Review, man. BTW, Add some photo and videos captured using it.



As i mentioned, my sister took her phone, so can't do this.


----------



## Shah (Jan 24, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> As i mentioned, my sister took her phone, so can't do this.



Anyway, no problem, buddy.


----------



## NexGen (Jan 26, 2013)

Shah said:


> Great Review, man. BTW, Add some photo and videos captured using it.



Buddy i have loaded few pics clicked fron lg l9 here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/169251-need-buy-best-android-under-20k.html U can check them from post no.27 oneards


----------



## Shah (Jan 26, 2013)

NexGen said:


> Buddy i have loaded few pics clicked fron lg l9 here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/169251-need-buy-best-android-under-20k.html U can check them from post no.27 oneards



I checked it, dude. Thanks for the uploads.


----------



## mitraark (Jan 26, 2013)

I bought the Optimus L9 about 10 days ago. 
* Battery life is excellent compared to other phones in the same price bracket. 

* Video playback is great as well , the screen , even though not AMOLED ala Samsung, looks great, colours are bright and natural. Stock player plays 1080p videos smoothly, but no support for DTS and other copyrighted audio format ( hence cannot hear those 1080p Blu Ray music videos i downloaded, even though the video plays smoothly ) VLC beta can play the audio, but it lags if video is > 720p 

* Games run quite well, although i haven't installed anything larger than Asphalt 7, the problem being, you cannot install apps on SD Card ( the major problem with this phone ) Users who have rooted their phone can easily get rid of this problem by a method which exchanges your memory, your external SD will show as Internal memory and vice versa. I have a 32 GB Class 10 card, looking forward to root and do this change.

* Browsing is superb, 10/10 in my opinion, even better if you have good Wi Fi




Some miscellaneous things i did with my phone

* Search "How to use DLNA and use L9 as Media Server and Remote Control of your PC?" in the L9 forum in XDA, in just two minutes set up WMP and use the Smartshare app on the phone to stream media to your PC ( needs to be on the same wi fi network )

It took me 2 minutes to configure and start streaming 1080p videos to my PC WMP, no lags , but it does drain battery 

* SECuRET LiveStream lets you stream your camera feed to a PC on the same WiFi network or to another Android device ( worked great for me , shot a cricket match outside and it was showing on the browser of my PC in the room)


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2013)

I absolutely love my 4x HD. LG is putting out some good phones lately.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 28, 2013)

@mitraark

That is some nice efforts there. BTW DTS format is not supported and mentioned in the specs.



Faun said:


> I absolutely love my 4x HD. LG is putting out some good phones lately.



Yes, of course. Especially pricing is reasonable.


----------



## mitraark (Jan 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> @mitraark
> 
> That is some nice efforts there. BTW DTS format is not supported and mentioned in the specs.



Not supported by the player. I came across a thread where it had some codecs for MX Player which would enable DTS playback, unfortunately i cannot get them to work


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 28, 2013)

^^ Well , i tried some codecs with MXPlayer, and it doesn't seem to work either. But since DTS format is not my sister's main issue, i left it there.


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice job furious, your review appears no. 5 in google search, and its the 3rd proper review, after gsmarena and engadget, I'll later do a detailed review when I receive mine.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2013)

^^ So you bought L9? Congrats man. Since i don't have much time, i was not able to give a detailed review. 

Sent from Galaxy SL i9003


----------



## mitraark (Feb 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Well , i tried some codecs with MXPlayer, and it doesn't seem to work either. But since DTS format is not my sister's main issue, i left it there.



I know "DTS playback" seems like advanced technical jargon, but i mentioned it because many videos available 'online' have DTS audio, it sukcs if we are unable to play those videos on our mobile without sound.

I tried using Custom Codecs from MX Player again, this time i observed some videos played with audio, but others didn't.

VLC plays all video with sound, but playback is choppy, if the final release runs fine on L9, i won't have any complaints


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2013)

^^ lol. I tried some videos taken from my uncle's camcorder, which is DTS format, and it was not playing with MX Player, but VLC plays, but hiccups all over the playback time. May be try with some other video player/codec and see if it works.

Sent from Galaxy SL i9003


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice and Non-Biased Review , Good.

Btw , do you think its better to go with Optimus L9 rather SGS Grand , if willing to spend ~22k ???
Camera and Office work is a priority. Have to recommend it to a friend of mine.

I am confused , as for camera SGS Grand seems better but as Display and resolution is also concerned , there L9 wins by fair margin. Wondering !!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2013)

L9 is best option and is priced around 19k. SGS Grand comes with bad display & resolution for mid-range phone. So better suggest him to get L9, tweak some camera settings(I used Camera ICS from Play store and getting good result now) and it is good to go. For office work, L9(better screen, no lag UI) is better compared to SGS Grand.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> L9 is best option and is priced around 19k. SGS Grand comes with bad display & resolution for mid-range phone. So better suggest him to get L9, tweak some camera settings(I used Camera ICS from Play store and getting good result now) and it is good to go. For office work, L9(better screen, no lag UI) is better compared to SGS Grand.


I was wondering why Samsung used a Broadcom Processor instead of anything else[to reduce cost ? Maybe]. Have no idea , how these BC processors are. SO , am also avoiding this suggestion.

I suggested him L9 , but if there's any better option than L9 at ~22k , it would be good.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I was wondering why Samsung used a Broadcom Processor instead of anything else[to reduce cost ? Maybe]. Have no idea , how these BC processors are. SO , am also avoiding this suggestion.
> 
> I suggested him L9 , but if there's any better option than L9 at ~22k , it would be good.


None, xperia p has 1350mah battery, yuck, its SGSII/Xperia SL/One S or bust.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2013)

^^ But then they are all priced around 23k(for Xperia P)  25k(for SL, SII).

BTW, if he can increase budget a little bit, S II is a good option IMO.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ But then they are all priced around 23k(for Xperia P, SII)  25k(for SL).
> 
> BTW, if he can increase budget a little bit, S II is a good option IMO.


SII is 23k?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 4, 2013)

Good review bro. Will post mine after March


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> SII is 23k?



Oops, added it to 25k+ category. But SII is overpriced IMO, even after numerous competitors comes into picture, Samsung is till adamant in reducing prices to reasonable level.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Oops, added it to 25k+ category. But SII is overpriced IMO, even after numerous competitors comes into picture, Samsung is till adamant in reducing prices to reasonable level.


Arrogance 

For 25k we are getting Tegra 3 or Dual A9 with Adreno 220.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep, even SIII will cost 5k more i guess.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Nice and Non-Biased Review , Good.
> 
> Btw , do you think its better to go with Optimus L9 rather SGS Grand , if willing to spend ~22k ???
> Camera and Office work is a priority. Have to recommend it to a friend of mine.
> ...



Instead of Grand, pick One S.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2013)

^^ I read a lot of bad reviews about One S. So i would not suggest One S.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

Lg L9 would be good for office work, I picked it up for that reason only, I read plenty of books, and that 4.7" screen would do wonders, now I tried to read ebooks in a friend's grand, the fonts look jaggy due to the low ppi, I had been trying to point this out for long now.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2013)

^^ Yep, also One S have smaller screen 4.3" compared to 4.7" L9. And IMO, Cortex A9 in L9 is better than overclocked Snapdragon of One S.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Yep, also One S have smaller screen 4.3" compared to 4.7" L9. And IMO, Cortex A9 in L9 is better than overclocked Snapdragon of One S.


Well One S comes clocked at 1.7GHz, so faster in CPU department, also the adreno 220 is faster than SGX540 as well, no competition, but L9 has to compete only with Sub 20k phones, but ends up beating 22k phones, 25k phones are of course better. But if I could afford a Xperia SL I wouldn't buy L9 anyway.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2013)

I am not telling L9 is faster than One S. But in battery consumption, L9(2150 mAh) is way better than One S(1650 mAh) and Cortex A9 consumes less power compared to Snapdragon IIRC.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2013)

Scorpion's power consumption should be less compared to Cortex A9 clock to clock. But to remain stable at 1.7Ghz, Qualcomm did increase the voltage. This will really hurt the efficiency of SL/One S.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 4, 2013)

^^ Yes. L9(2150 mAh) > One S(1650 mAh), so obviously have better battery backup, because clock speed is lesser compared to One S.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

Sam said:


> Scorpion's power consumption should be less compared to Cortex A9 clock to clock. But to remain stable at 1.7Ghz, Qualcomm did increase the voltage. This will really hurt the efficiency of SL/One S.


Yeah, just the other day I was reading some reviews, seems Americans are even more hurt by this, their LTE phones suck battery like a jet engine, they wasted the battery of some phones within 4hrs 
They even managed to kill the Droid DNA's battery within 12hrs on LTE.

Android sets are highly inefficient, that was Symbian's Domain.



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Yes. L9(2150 mAh) > One S(1650 mAh), so obviously have better battery backup, because clock speed is lesser compared to One S.


On a modern high class android I believe 2000mah should be mandatory.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 5, 2013)

Okay, Well as far as HTC One S is concerned , I have read that this one is not same as the one being SOLD in USA. The Indian version of One S doens't have the "Krait" architecture.

Also , SII is a legendary phone but doesn't deserves to be in Sub 20k category , because of the competition it faces.
Have gone through Sony Experia SL , considering if he's ready to increaze the budget a little bit.
O/W , I will ask him to go with LG L9 saving some bucks instead. IMO too , its the best in 20k category and beats a few Sub 20k models as well.
Only issues seems to be the inferior camera , but we'll see.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Okay, Well as far as HTC One S is concerned , I have read that this one is not same as the one being SOLD in USA. The Indian version of One S doens't have the "Krait" architecture.
> 
> Also , SII is a legendary phone but doesn't deserves to be in Sub 20k category , because of the competition it faces.
> Have gone through Sony Experia SL , considering if he's ready to increaze the budget a little bit.
> ...


Yes, Indian One S is lower than the Krait version and comes with the same chipset as Xperia SL but has inferior screen, camera and battery: HTC One S C2 vs. Sony Xperia SL - GSMArena.com -So SL if can spare 25k.

And except the camera L9 exceeds all other(sub 22k) in every category and the battery is the largest a non Note phone comes with.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ Nice suggestion. Even most of the power-hungry droid's comes with low power battery's which is really a stupid idea in their part.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Nice suggestion. Even most of the power-hungry droid's comes with low power battery's which is really a stupid idea in their part.


Xperia P


----------



## mitraark (Feb 5, 2013)

Is the Galaxy Grand really that bad ? The display is supposed to be less sharp, at 187 ppi, but otherwise it looks good at 21k

The review here is mostly praises

Samsung Galaxy GRAND DUOS I9082 Unboxing & Hands on Review HD - Gadgets Portal SPECIAL - YouTube


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 5, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Is the Galaxy Grand really that bad ? The display is supposed to be less sharp, at 187 ppi, but otherwise it looks good at 21k
> 
> The review here is mostly praises
> 
> Samsung Galaxy GRAND DUOS I9082 Unboxing & Hands on Review HD - Gadgets Portal SPECIAL - YouTube



Apart from display the SoC might be cheap too. Not sure but some say that its closed to powervrsgx531. Which is very inferior to the competition.


----------



## suhailkhan (Feb 5, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Is the Galaxy Grand really that bad ? The display is supposed to be less sharp, at 187 ppi, but otherwise it looks good at 21k


Yeah I am reading conflicting reports about the Grand's display. Although on paper it is really pathetic, but some reviewers are saying this is not bad as was expected and was rather quite pleasant. Any hands-on experiences here to clear the air?


----------



## rider (Feb 5, 2013)

Why not Galaxy Nexus? It has Android 4.2 Jelly bean.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 5, 2013)

^ AFAIK L9>=galaxy nexus


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Is the Galaxy Grand really that bad ? The display is supposed to be less sharp, at 187 ppi, but otherwise it looks good at 21k
> 
> The review here is mostly praises
> 
> Samsung Galaxy GRAND DUOS I9082 Unboxing & Hands on Review HD - Gadgets Portal SPECIAL - YouTube



Well for such a large display, it sure lacks the ppi and i have seen the phone in my near by Samsung show room at the launch function. It have same plastic feel, and you don't see any big difference with normal usage. But it is quite visible while browsing/reading/playing games.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

suhailkhan said:


> Yeah I am reading conflicting reports about the Grand's display. Although on paper it is really pathetic, but some reviewers are saying this is not bad as was expected and was rather quite pleasant. Any hands-on experiences here to clear the air?


Go to a samsung showroom, now read an ebook on grand, the letters look jagged as hell.



rider said:


> Why not Galaxy Nexus? It has Android 4.2 Jelly bean.


Warranty buddy, plain and simple.



theserpent said:


> ^ AFAIK L9>=galaxy nexus


The exact opposite: *www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=4219&idPhone2=4955
But I will never spend more than 10k on something without warranty.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Go to a samsung showroom, now read an ebook on grand, the letters look jagged as hell.
> 
> 
> Warranty buddy, plain and simple.
> ...



But our Funbook has better resolution than grand  Watching hd videos in fb  is like jumping in the middle of  atlantic ocean  :sly:


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 5, 2013)

LG Optimus L9 P765 Mobile Phone . Buy Best LG Optimus L9 P765 Mobile Phone at Lowest Price Online

now @ 15k

Coupon: GCD15V5EA9P2


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ That's a steal at that price. tkin will be disappointed with this deal....


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ That's a steal at that price. tkin will be disappointed with this deal....


Nope, HS18 does not ship to kolkata


----------



## rider (Feb 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ AFAIK L9>=galaxy nexus



L9 has old ICS with moded LG UI, how can it be better than a stock jelly bean?


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

rider said:


> L9 has old ICS with moded LG UI, how can it be better than a stock jelly bean?


The hardware is same, but stuff like cam, screen etc are better.

Also what's up with 'Jellybean or bust' nature of every people, ICS runs pretty fine on my funbook, no lags etc.


----------



## rider (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Warranty buddy, plain and simple.



My friend bought it from ebay, it comes with serve pro warranty services that is well reputed service company with many centres across India.



tkin said:


> The hardware is same, but stuff like cam, screen etc are better.
> 
> Also what's up with 'Jellybean or bust' nature of every people, ICS runs pretty fine on my funbook, no lags etc.



Dude, believe it or not stock jelly bean of Galaxy Nexus is smoother than touchwiz of GS3. I mean in general tasks.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

rider said:


> My friend bought it from ebay, it comes with serve pro warranty services that is well reputed service company with many centres across India.


Must be one of a few, cause 90% Nexus comes with Dealer warranty, now give me a link.



rider said:


> My friend bought it from ebay, it comes with serve pro warranty services that is well reputed service company with many centres across India.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, believe it or not stock jelly bean of Galaxy Nexus is smoother than touchwiz of GS3. I mean in general tasks.


Define smoother. I mean the UI on a L9 is pretty smooth, how do you get 'smoother?' Not talking about general performance like games, benchmarks etc.


----------



## rider (Feb 5, 2013)

Screen of Galaxy Nexus has superior HD (1280x720) with 316 ppi unlike L9's qHD 540 x 960 with 234 ppi. Camera of L9 may be  better, but not sure.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

rider said:


> Screen of Galaxy Nexus has superior HD (1280x720) with 316 ppi unlike L9's qHD 540 x 960 with 234 ppi. Camera of L9 may be  better, but not sure.


I already made a comparison between L9 and Nexus, L9 internal hardware=L9 internal hardware.
Nexus screen/CAM>>L9 screen/cam, so nexus is better of course, not because it has jelly bean.


----------



## rider (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Must be one of a few, cause 90% Nexus comes with Dealer warranty, now give me a link.
> 
> 
> Define smoother. I mean the UI on a L9 is pretty smooth, how do you get 'smoother?' Not talking about general performance like games, benchmarks etc.



He bought it 6 months ago from a popular seller _themobileaccessories_ . 
Smoother I mean the performance improvement involved *Project Butter* which uses touch anticipation, triple buffering, extended vsync timing and a fixed frame rate of 60 fps to create a fluid and *buttery-smooth UI*.
You will get to know until you use it buddy.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

rider said:


> He bought it 6 months ago from a popular seller _themobileaccessories_ .
> Smoother I mean the performance improvement involved *Project Butter* which uses touch anticipation, triple buffering, extended vsync timing and a fixed frame rate of 60 fps to create a fluid and *buttery-smooth UI*.
> You will get to know until you use it buddy.


I had used it on my friend note II, smooth yes, but as I expected it, lets see now, if LG does not release JB for L9 I'll sell this in may/june and get a 25k set with JB, preferably from Samsung or Google so it'll get Android 5 as well.


----------



## rider (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> I had used it on my friend note II, smooth yes, but as I expected it, lets see now, if LG does not release JB for L9 I'll sell this in may/june and get a 25k set with JB, preferably from Samsung or Google so it'll get Android 5 as well.



Good idea! you know you can get Nexus 4 16GB for about 25k in may/june. The best thing about Nexus device is that it will be the first to get Android Key lime pie.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

rider said:


> Good idea! you know you can get Nexus 4 16GB for about 25k in may/june. The best thing about Nexus device is that it will be the first to get Android Key lime pie.


Hmm, if it'll go down that low no need to sell the L9, it has a good screen, will gift it to mother. I can spare 20k for a phone, rest have to come from selling something, but if its sub 20k I can just buy it.

PS: My relative is in US and may be coming down in a few months, he got a nexus 4 already, maybe its time I took a piece of that pie.


----------



## tmanikandan (Feb 5, 2013)

Camera and video quality not so good. Big Screen and theming ( esp Lock Screen) is very nice. 
Spending 3k extra to go for Samsung Grand would be a wise idea and it is very good.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

tmanikandan said:


> Camera and video quality not so good. Big Screen and theming ( esp Lock Screen) is very nice.
> Spending 3k extra to go for Samsung Grand would be a wise idea and it is very good.


Aaand, grand has cr@p ppi(187), you can count pixels, like in a tv, icon edges and letters will be jagged, the CPU and GPU/videocore is cr@p(broadcomm, no one uses them, like VIA CPU), people are blowing it out of proportions.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Aaand, grand has cr@p ppi(187), you can count pixels, like in a tv, icon edges and letters will be jagged, the CPU and GPU/videocore is cr@p(broadcomm, no one uses them, like VIA CPU), people are blowing it out of proportions.



I think Grand has specs similiar to Micromax A110 C2. Pretty same specs , other than the IPS LCD.
I am speculating that the performance of this broadcom GPU won't be par SGX 535.
I will personally go and have a look at SGS Grand at showroom this Weekend , if its available.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I think Grand has specs similiar to Micromax A110 C2. Pretty same specs , other than the IPS LCD.
> I am speculating that the performance of this broadcom GPU won't be par SGX 535.
> I will personally go and have a look at SGS Grand at showroom this Weekend , if its available.


Check the screen, read an ebook, or take a look at some photos, also check the icons.


----------



## Empirial (Feb 5, 2013)

@furious_gamer Did you manage to move apps in sd card?


----------



## rider (Feb 5, 2013)

I still can't understand why samsung is trying to capture all type of ranges. They apparently launched a quad core Grand in their korea.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

rider said:


> I still can't understand why samsung is trying to capture all type of ranges. They apparently launched a quad core Grand in their korea.


Samsung's policy is simple, flood the world with lots and lots of phones, even some that overlap each others segment, customer is bound to pick up one.

In korea they have fierce competition from the likes of LG and Pantech, its not like they could sell a worthless cr@p like ace duos or grand for a huge sum, people will just get the competition.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> Samsung's policy is simple, flood the world with lots and lots of phones, even some that overlap each others segment, customer is bound to pick up one.
> 
> In korea they have fierce competition from the likes of LG and Pantech, its not like they could sell a worthless cr@p like ace duos or grand for a huge sum, people will just get the competition.


Well , atleast we don't have monopoly of any company in Android world. That's one good thing about Android.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Well , atleast we don't have monopoly of any company in Android world. That's one good thing about Android.


Android itself is turning into a monopoly


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> Android itself is turning into a monopoly


I don't think so. We still have IOs , WP8 in the game. 
Though , IOS devices are not so affordable & WP8 is new in the ring.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I don't think so. We still have IOs , WP8 in the game.
> Though , IOS devices are not so affordable & WP8 is new in the ring.


For us, for people who won't buy(can buy, but won't) a 50k phone(iphone), android is the only smartphone option, Win 8 is there but only a handful will buy it, I would have gotten the Lumia 620 if it had launched already, but if I spend over 20k chances are it will be android.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 6, 2013)

Though Android was initially very in-efficient but gradually its improving. Refined version are being released frequently.



tkin said:


> For us, for people who won't buy(can buy, but won't) a 50k phone(iphone), android is the only smartphone option, Win 8 is there but only a handful will buy it, I would have gotten the Lumia 620 if it had launched already, but if I spend over 20k chances are it will be android.


Additionaly , I was going to mention this .

Even in the Desktop Operating System we have somewhat similiar situation . Don't we ? Linux/Windows/OS X. , just like Droid/WP8/IOS ??

BUt the fact is that we can multi-boot different OS on X86.


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> Android itself is turning into a monopoly



I think Ubuntu/windows 8 will soon break the monopoly.

EDIT:
didn't see the above post lol.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

takemein said:


> I think Ubuntu/windows 8 will soon break the monopoly.
> 
> EDIT:
> didn't see the above post lol.


Ubuntu? Forget it, it'll just disappear, like meego, it simply does not have enough developer support.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2013)

Empirial said:


> @furious_gamer Did you manage to move apps in sd card?



You can use 3rd party apps like app2sd


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> You can use 3rd party apps like app2sd


Won't work unless rooted, void warranty


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ Yeah, but just root it already. We have lot of rooting packages and you can do that.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Yeah, but just root it already. We have lot of rooting packages and you can do that.



I wan't able to root, i have V10d firmware, the rooting required C or lower  Maybe new rooting package has been developed, will look again tonight;


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

mitraark said:


> I wan't able to root, i have V10d firmware, the rooting required C or lower  Maybe new rooting package has been developed, will look again tonight;


From where do I check that?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ Settings > About Phone?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> Won't work unless rooted, void warranty



App2Sd doesn't requires rooting.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> App2Sd doesn't requires rooting.


But I read in a lot of places that it does not work in L9?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> But I read in a lot of places that it does not work in L9?



Can't say about L9, but the app explicitly doesn't needs rooting. I'm using it currently in galaxy y duos.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ it does..to move "some" apps to SD you need Root


----------



## Empirial (Feb 6, 2013)

Good News : LG Optimus 4X HD, L9 and L7 Getting Jelly Bean Update On 1H 2013, Says LG Hong Kong - GSM Insider - Gadgets news from the insider


----------



## Tenida (Feb 6, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Good News : LG Optimus 4X HD, L9 and L7 Getting Jelly Bean Update On 1H 2013, Says LG Hong Kong - GSM Insider - Gadgets news from the insider



Great news wow...kuch metha ho jaye


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Good News : LG Optimus 4X HD, L9 and L7 Getting Jelly Bean Update On 1H 2013, Says LG Hong Kong - GSM Insider - Gadgets news from the insider


FTS, Update L9 now


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ I don't understand, they mentioned L9, aren't they?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I don't understand, they mentioned L9, aren't they?



1H 2013 mean 30th June also.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I don't understand, they mentioned L9, aren't they?


See what sam said, june, I hate LG.

It says LG L9 P765, what is the Indian model? P765?(lazy to check).


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2013)

At least they are releasing an update, we have to think like that... 



tkin said:


> See what sam said, june, I hate LG.
> 
> It says LG L9 P765, what is the Indian model? P765?(lazy to check).



Yes, it is P765 only.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> At least they are releasing an update, we have to think like that...
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, it is P765 only*.


Ah yes, satisfied, but not happy, would be happy if they said by march/april.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ Well, no one is satisfied when it comes to mobile updates IMO. At least for you LG is giving update, but for me, having Galaxy SL for such a long time with no ICS update even? Well that is a shame.

I used the stock ROM barely for two month, from that i am living with Custom ROM.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Well, no one is satisfied when it comes to mobile updates IMO. At least for you LG is giving update, but for me, having Galaxy SL for such a long time with no ICS update even? Well that is a shame.
> 
> I used the stock ROM barely for two month, from that i am living with Custom ROM.


Didn't you buy the L9?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ Gift, for my sister..  I used it for over a month, before she left my place. I use Pantech and Galaxy SL


----------



## rider (Feb 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Gift, for my sister..  I used it for over a month, before she left my place. I use Pantech and Galaxy SL



heyy *furious_gamer*. Don't be offensive but are you a girl or guy?


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Gift, for my sister..  I used it for over a month, before she left my place. I use Pantech and Galaxy SL


Ohh, if she comes back exchange with your GSL,  

PS: Pantech is a nice phone, I was looking at it, then gave up cause no warranty and also heard battery life isn't good, might get it later as a backup set.



rider said:


> heyy *furious_gamer*. Don't be offensive but are you a girl or guy?


Guy I think, I read sometime back, he said his wife would be furious if she caught him watching some scenes from Witcher 2, now the other alternative is very unlikely


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> Ohh, if she comes back exchange with your GSL,
> 
> PS: Pantech is a nice phone, I was looking at it, then gave up cause no warranty and also heard battery life isn't good, might get it later as a backup set.



Well, the original plan was that, but since it was her birthday i don't want to give used phone. 

Pantech is nice, but of course it drains battery. Looking for some custom ROMs.



rider said:


> heyy *furious_gamer*. Don't be offensive but are you a girl or guy?



Guy...  (Have to change the profile picture, it seems)


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Well, the original plan was that, but since it was her birthday i don't want to give used phone.
> 
> Pantech is nice, but of course it drains battery. Looking for some custom ROMs.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I understand that.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 6, 2013)

2 year ago LG Optimus Black was the midranger that L9 is now. I seriously hope LG don't repeat the same thing with L9: LG Optimus Black getting Android 4.0 ICS update in India.

*PS*: Black was launched with Android 2.2 with 2.3 being released a year later and now finally after 2yr of waiting it has received a 1yr old OS as an update.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Pantech is nice, but of course it drains battery. Looking for some custom ROMs.


The battery drain is a bug, try Gizmolord V3.0B  


> Guy...  (Have to change the profile picture, it seems)


  !!


----------



## rider (Feb 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> !!



love story ended before starting.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 6, 2013)

rider said:


> love story ended before starting.


and He is married! 
Expecting lil champ


----------



## rider (Feb 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> and He is married!
> Expecting lil champ



Oh! wow. Best wishes from me.


----------



## kaz (Feb 6, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Is the Galaxy Grand really that bad ? The display is supposed to be less sharp, at 187 ppi, but otherwise it looks good at 21k
> 
> The review here is mostly praises
> 
> Samsung Galaxy GRAND DUOS I9082 Unboxing & Hands on Review HD - Gadgets Portal SPECIAL - YouTube



187ppi is not that bad..its much better than Galaxy Y for sure


----------



## Tenida (Feb 6, 2013)

kaz said:


> 187ppi is not that bad..its much better than Galaxy Y for sure



Galaxy Y price-7-8K
Grand- 21.5K 
So later obviously will be equipped  with better screen


----------



## kaz (Feb 7, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Galaxy Y price-7-8K
> Grand- 21.5K
> So later obviously will be equipped  with better screen



i was just kidding.....Also my fone has 180ppi only..
and I swear I never felt any pixel problem for the past 2years


----------



## Tenida (Feb 7, 2013)

kaz said:


> i was just kidding.....Also my fone has 180ppi only..
> and I swear I never felt any pixel problem for the past 2years



I am using Nokia 5233 for past 3-4 years too (640*480 resolution i think) so L9 was a hugee change


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 7, 2013)

^Well whats the point in spending 22k bucks , when you don't even get a promising display . ???
It wouuldn't matter unless I had a hyper-metropia.[I have myopic eyes , nearby objects seems bigger to my eyes.  ]


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

*Guys, my short hands on review of the Optimus L9 is live at flipkart, check it, I'll post a detailed review here with pics soon:*

LG Optimus L9 P765 (Black) Review by AkashNil Chatterjee | Flipkart.com

*If you don't want to use that link, here is the review as well:*


Spoiler



*Context:*


> *LG breaks through the mid/high range performance barrier!!*
> 
> First off all, hats off to flipkart, got delivery within 3 days, that too when I ordered on Sunday. Now we take a look at the specs of this beast:
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz (Feb 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> *Guys, my short hands on review of the Optimus L9 is live at flipkart, check it, I'll post a detailed review here with pics soon:*
> 
> LG Optimus L9 P765 (Black) Review by AkashNil Chatterjee | Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



good one


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 7, 2013)

@tkin

Nice review. Points are crystal clear and now they know what LG did with a superb mid-segment phone.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 7, 2013)

It's funny how a 18k phone is being considered as the best sub 22k phone. I wasn't completely sure when i bought the phone just after the release, but now i feel i couldn't have made a better choice.

I too use the phone at 0 brightness, have a brightness widget on homescreen, use it to change to 50-75% brightness in sunlight.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 7, 2013)

^^ Well, my choice for my sister is blind, because she insisted on getting Xperia U, so i had to get her some other decent option and this one looks promising. So i just purchased L9 without knowing/researching much about it, but it seems to be right decision.

Till now, i didn't hear any complaints from my sister and to be frank she used to complain a lot with her Xperia X10 Mini pro. Also, the next best phone to choose is Xperia S/SL IMO.

Budget till 22k, L9 if you ask me.


----------



## Sparky19 (Feb 8, 2013)

Does L9 support Flash content ? 

Can L9 users confirm these..

1) Play Youtube videos in the browser at 720p. (Not the app, from the browser)

2) Play flash videos from sites like putlocker, hostingbulk, sockshare etc. (Basically for playing movies online)

3) Doing the above 2 lag free.


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Sparky19 said:


> Does L9 support Flash content ?
> 
> Can L9 users confirm these..
> 
> ...


ICS does not support flash anymore, so it won't work, though I'l check it later when I setup the wifi.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 8, 2013)

tkin said:


> ICS does not support flash anymore, so it won't work, though I'l check it later when I setup the wifi.


I Got Flash on my Damn droid 4.1.1 
*i.imgur.com/Ok1Z311.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Of course I never said you can't download it


----------



## random_dystopia (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi guys, I just got my l9 today for 15790  during a discount sale at indiatimes
However, when i check out the memory in setting/apps it comes out to a total of 767 mb, is it the same with you guys? is the rest 257 mb reserved for the OS
also, this being my first android phone, I would be grateful if you guys point me to some necessary apps. e.g. a good task manager/killer, media player, browser etc.
my primary use is mostly browsing, media and some casual gaming etc.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 9, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> I Got Flash on my Damn droid 4.1.1
> *i.imgur.com/Ok1Z311.jpg



You cheating again, with a SamDroid.  ;
I can smell the 1600x900 resolution again. 



random_dystopia said:


> Hi guys, I just got my l9 today for 15790  during a discount sale at indiatimes
> However, when i check out the memory in setting/apps it comes out to a total of 767 mb, is it the same with you guys? is the rest 257 mb reserved for the OS
> also, this being my first android phone, I would be grateful if you guys point me to some necessary apps. e.g. a good task manager/killer, media player, browser etc.
> my primary use is mostly browsing, media and some casual gaming etc.


1GB RAM means , somewhere close to ~800MB.
Not sure if L9 is an exception , but most 1GB Droids I have seen have close to 800Mb memory.

ANd AFAIK , this is because some important system apps are permanently stored in cache.(for Android OS)
Apart from that your GPU also needs some RAM. 

It differs from SoC to Soc.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

random_dystopia said:


> Hi guys, I just got my l9 today for 15790  during a discount sale at indiatimes
> However, when i check out the memory in setting/apps it comes out to a total of 767 mb, is it the same with you guys? is the rest 257 mb reserved for the OS
> also, this being my first android phone, I would be grateful if you guys point me to some necessary apps. e.g. a good task manager/killer, media player, browser etc.
> my primary use is mostly browsing, media and some casual gaming etc.


Yes, and for ram cleaning, use advanced task killer.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2013)

random_dystopia said:


> However, when i check out the memory in setting/apps it comes out to a total of 767 mb, is it the same with you guys? is the rest 257 mb reserved for the OS



no. for the bloatwares that gets installed. OS files will never eat up space allocated for apps. 



random_dystopia said:


> also, this being my first android phone, I would be grateful if you guys point me to some necessary apps. e.g. a good task manager/killer, media player, browser etc.
> my primary use is mostly browsing, media and some casual gaming etc.



avoid task killer. instead use Fast Reboot if your mobile starts to slow down. Stock browser is sufficient else try Chrome.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 9, 2013)

Guess there are lot of users buying L9 these days. I am eagerly waiting for Xperia lineups for my next droid purchase.


----------



## random_dystopia (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks for the response guys, so far I am planning to get a startup manager, a task killer and mx player
also, how can one install *.apk files? 
I think for the price, l9 is a good phone, I almost bought huawei ascend g600 before I saw this


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2013)

random_dystopia said:


> also, how can one install *.apk files?



access the memory card and install it by tapping once. in case the "install from unknown sources" box is unticked, tick it and then you can proceed normally.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Sam said:


> no. for the bloatwares that gets installed. OS files will never eat up space allocated for apps.
> 
> 
> 
> avoid task killer. instead use Fast Reboot if your mobile starts to slow down. Stock browser is sufficient else try Chrome.


I think its reserved for the launcher and invisible to the apps.



furious_gamer said:


> Guess there are lot of users buying L9 these days. I am eagerly waiting for Xperia lineups for my next droid purchase.


I'll probably get the Nexus V 

I am sick and tired of bloatwares and waiting for updates.


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 9, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Well, my choice for my sister is blind, because she insisted on getting Xperia U, so i had to get her some other decent option and this one looks promising. So i just purchased L9 without knowing/researching much about it, but it seems to be right decision.
> 
> Till now, i didn't hear any complaints from my sister and to be frank she used to complain a lot with her Xperia X10 Mini pro. Also, the next best phone to choose is Xperia S/SL IMO.
> 
> *Budget till 22k, L9 if you ask me.*



*Well, for me LG Optimus 4x HD is the best under 21k*


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

takemein said:


> *Well, for me LG Optimus 4x HD is the best under 21k*


Show me a link for that price now


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 9, 2013)

tkin said:


> Show me a link for that price now



hehehe...BTW you did a very nice and short review on flipkart (Optimus L9). Good job Bro !!


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

takemein said:


> hehehe...BTW you did a very nice and short review on flipkart (Optimus L9). Good job Bro !!


Thanks, but according to voting system, flipkart ratings display is first come first serve(first gets maximum vote), even when the first review has no practical info


----------



## random_dystopia (Feb 11, 2013)

guys, am thinking of going for a sandisk class 10 sd card for the phone

was thinking of going for this one

Sandisk 32GB Mobile Ultra MicroSDHC Class 10 Card MicroSD 30MB/sec Adapter | eBay

then

Sandisk 32 GB Ultra microSD Card 32 GB Micro sd class10 Best for android 4 Tab | eBay <<< wtf is this :-S

btw, strontium is offering them at cheaper prices, how are they?


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

random_dystopia said:


> guys, am thinking of going for a sandisk class 10 sd card for the phone
> 
> was thinking of going for this one
> 
> ...


Why would you want class 10 in your mobile, high speed cards are useful when large amount of data is being transferred in a very short time, some thing that never happens on a mobile, on a camera yes, on a mobile never, go class 4 and save money.

PS: Go for well known brands, strontium is not recommended.


----------



## suhailkhan (Feb 11, 2013)

random_dystopia said:


> Hi guys, I just got my l9 today for 15790  during a discount sale at indiatimes


That's a great buy and it's the best VFM phone in its category. When did you order it and how long did they take for the delivery? I haven't heard very good things about indiatimes.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

Yippee:
*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/77282-thumb/LG-Optimus-4X-HD-L9-L7-Android-Jelly-Bean-updates.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 12, 2013)

^^ Finally, there is Jelly Bean update for L9. Good to hear and hope lots of Custom ROM's will be available.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> Why would you want class 10 in your mobile, high speed cards are useful when large amount of data is being transferred in a very short time, some thing that never happens on a mobile, on a camera yes, on a mobile never, go class 4 and save money.
> 
> PS: Go for well known brands, strontium is not recommended.



I disagree. I am using a 32GB class 4 card on my gs3 and the transfer of files like movies and tv shows is very painful even if I do it once a week. I now transfer the content to the onboard storage and then do a transfer from phone memory to card from the phone (GS3). Also, if you want to install apps like games and/or record 1080p videos directly onto memory card, class 4 is a strict no as many new phones write 1080p data to memory at a high data transfer rate and having a class 4 card is not good!


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2013)

^^agree, I use class 10 and yet feel there can be improvement in speed.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> Thanks, but according to voting system, flipkart ratings display is first come first serve(first gets maximum vote), even when the first review has no practical info



Half the flipkart reviewers are noobs/trollers.... noobs vote also


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Half the flipkart reviewers are noobs/trollers.... noobs vote also



Only the person who has bought the product from flipkart should be eligible for review. Otherwise the statistics can get skewed easily.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Half the flipkart reviewers are noobs/trollers.... noobs vote also


Half ?? I though a majority of them were.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 12, 2013)

@Serpent- Including you and me


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 12, 2013)

LG L7 II is out


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> LG L7 II is out





> Currently, LG seems to be keeping the Optimus L7 II under the spotlight, which features a 4.3-inch IPS WVGA display, Android 4.1 Jelly Bean, 8-megapixel rear camera with LED flash, VGA front-facing camera, 1GHz dual-core Qualcomm MSM8225 processor with* 768MB RAM*, 4GB of internal storage and microSD card support. The handset measures 121.5 x 66.6 x 9.7 mm, and comes with a 2,460 mAh battery.


Unbelievable specs, but LG had to fck something up, L9 still wins 

*nvm, the entire phone sucks: *
Dual-core 1 GHz *Cortex-A5*
GPU	*Adreno 203*


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 12, 2013)

^^ LG now starts screwing up with low end segment. I guess they joined the Samsung team.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ LG now starts screwing up with low end segment. I guess they joined the Samsung team.


Yeah, its like this now a days, update high end(20k+), but screw everything under it, L9 is pretty much the only phone worth its money under 20k, HTC is the worst offender, arm a5 cores at obnoxious prices, its like all the companies had teamed up to screw India all together.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 12, 2013)

^^ lets wait and see how Sony is messing with us. And why on earth would they still use stone age A5 and price it at higher side?


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> Unbelievable specs, but LG had to fck something up, L9 still wins
> 
> *nvm, the entire phone sucks: *
> Dual-core 1 GHz *Cortex-A5*
> GPU	*Adreno 203*


I never told that's it's better than L9
IMO They gonna launch L9 II Soon


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> I never told that's it's better than L9
> IMO They gonna launch L9 II Soon


I think same soc but a better cam(badly needed), 8GB storage and slightly higher price tag, say 22k?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 12, 2013)

22k? seriously? 20k would be cool, for camera and slightly increased memory capacity. But II version seems to be downgraded version of original model. So it will be like same soc, lesser clock speed, less MP in camera and smaller screen.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> 22k? seriously? 20k would be cool, for camera and slightly increased memory capacity. But II version seems to be downgraded version of original model. So it will be like same soc, lesser clock speed, less MP in camera and smaller screen.


Hmm, 20k is okay, but if it has a lesser SOC then its worthless.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yeah, its like this now a days, update high end(20k+), but screw everything under it, L9 is pretty much the only phone worth its money under 20k,* HTC is the worst offender,* arm a5 cores at obnoxious prices, its like all the companies had teamed up to screw India all together.



Shhhhhh your inviting a HTC FAN


----------



## mitraark (Feb 12, 2013)

Would be possible to list the users who bought this phone? Saw something similar in a laptop thread, the list can assure other people to trust this phone.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Would be possible to list the users who bought this phone? Saw something similar in a laptop thread, the list can assure other people to trust this phone.


Asking the MODS to *change thread title to LG Optimus L9(P765).*

*And asking furious_gamer to add the list of users to first post.
*


----------



## random_dystopia (Feb 13, 2013)

suhailkhan said:


> That's a great buy and it's the best VFM phone in its category. When did you order it and how long did they take for the delivery? I haven't heard very good things about indiatimes.



I ordered it on 27th-28th jan and got it on 8th feb, it sure was a longass wait but it was worth it. It was my first purchase, got it from there just due to the discount


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 13, 2013)

tkin said:


> Asking the MODS to *change thread title to LG Optimus L9(P765).*
> 
> *And asking furious_gamer to add the list of users to first post.
> *



Added names and requesting users to post their name if they own this phone. Also if you know some users have this phone.


----------



## random_dystopia (Feb 17, 2013)

the battery drains out quickly while browsing, is it the same with others as well or just with me, I used a e5 before this and battery drain was not there. except for the camera, am happy with this phone though, for the first time am using e-books courtesy of the big screen, will do a non-stop video test tomorrow to try out the battery
btw tenida, di la grandi mephistophilis yak yak


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

random_dystopia said:


> the battery drains out quickly while browsing, is it the same with others as well or just with me, I used a e5 before this and battery drain was not there. except for the camera, am happy with this phone though, for the first time am using e-books courtesy of the big screen, will do a non-stop video test tomorrow to try out the battery
> btw tenida, di la grandi mephistophilis yak yak


It drains, but not that much, I can easily get a day with 4-5hrs browsing+some call etc.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 17, 2013)

random_dystopia said:


> the battery drains out quickly while browsing, is it the same with others as well or just with me, I used a e5 before this and battery drain was not there. except for the camera, am happy with this phone though, for the first time am using e-books courtesy of the big screen, will do a non-stop video test tomorrow to try out the battery
> btw tenida, di la grandi mephistophilis yak yak



It's because of the screen, browsing makes the screen bright continuously, E5 has a dim 2.4" screen, not much enegery required.

4 hours browsing still good enough for this sized smartphone.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

mitraark said:


> It's because of the screen, browsing makes the screen bright continuously, E5 has a dim 2.4" screen, not much enegery required.
> 
> 4 hours browsing still good enough for this sized smartphone.


I think he is using over 50% brightness, I always use 25% brightness indoors and 20% at night, anything more is overkill and burns my eyes.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 17, 2013)

^^ 25% is good in day and 15% at night. But still, don't they give Automatic brightness option?


----------



## random_dystopia (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> I think he is using over 50% brightness, I always use 25% brightness indoors and 20% at night, anything more is overkill and burns my eyes.



I use 0%  tweaking it up today with some startup manager, freed up 100-150 mb ram instantly


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

random_dystopia said:


> I use 0%  tweaking it up today with some startup manager, freed up 100-150 mb ram instantly


I always have 450-600MB RAM in use, a tap to the task manager widget(inbuilt) optimizes the RAM(this is different from stop apps in task manager), the widget actually optimizes the RAM, and RAM use after a few days use hangs around 500MB. I hate it when even games like raging thunder 2 keeps running in background, one big issue with android, everything is kept in the background.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 17, 2013)

You have to force close all apps, but still they run in background. I used Windows Phone and to my surprise, Windows 8 is smooth and no unnecessary tasks in the background. If Windows 8 just fixed few existing issues and give little more freedom to developers, this might be a big rival for Android, but i can't see that happen in near future.

But still, with 512MB RAM, Windows phone is lag free.... :shocked:


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> You have to force close all apps, but still they run in background. I used Windows Phone and to my surprise, Windows 8 is smooth and no unnecessary tasks in the background. If Windows 8 just fixed few existing issues and give little more freedom to developers, this might be a big rival for Android, but i can't see that happen in near future.
> 
> But still, with 512MB RAM, Windows phone is lag free.... :shocked:


Symbian and IOS is lag free even at 256MB RAM, android's features and background app feature is a double edged sword, I had seen that if I install a lot of apps, some of them they install services etc, like facebook that eats constant 25MB RAM like others, this should be made optional like Windows(PC OS) where you can manually start services. A lot of free games install services to show ads, some install services to check for notifications on web, on any level Android is still the worst optimized mobile OS of them all.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 17, 2013)

^^ Agreed on optimization part of Android. Looking to get entry level Windows Phone as alternative to my SL. Keeping burst as primary number, and windows for my other number. This way i can enjoy the best of both OSes.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

I am having a small discomfort using my L9, its just that the power on/off/lock button is too small and really soft, it isn't hard or raised like the volume keys, so pressing it, I am getting a weird feeling, more so as I am using the case in which the power button is deeply recessed, not an issue but a discomfort.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 17, 2013)

^^ Yep. Every product comes with something like this. No product is perfect, is it?


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Yep. Every product comes with something like this. No product is perfect, is it?


I guess so, under 25k atleast, I think the Xperia Z or Note II is perfect, at least the users of Note II claim so


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

* This pic(not mine), was taken using a L9*

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/02/04/agupuse3.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Feb 18, 2013)

wow nice man...yeah camera is not bad ...better than desi 8 mp 

Will post my review very soon


----------



## random_dystopia (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> * This pic(not mine), was takes using a L9*



external app/settings?


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

random_dystopia said:


> external app/settings?


IDK, found it in XDA.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 19, 2013)

^^ As i said, after few tweakings, camera quality is good. But that is excellent.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey guys, did you receive some OTA firmware update called 10G or something on the L9? When I updated I lost my Social+ widget, FML 

On a side note, phone's a bit snappier when browsing the homescreen  


*HELP ME FIND THE SOCIAL+ WIDGET.*


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2013)

I heard you cant root 10g


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I heard you cant root 10g


Yeah, but to get a root you have to use 10C, old old stuff, and not looking to root atm, I'll sell this off and get a new 25k phone by this year, probably one with an unlocked bootloader and better dev support, I'll root that.


----------



## diagus (Mar 2, 2013)

sweet lg has decreased the price of optimus l9
its 16499 at infibeam and flipkart is keeping it quiet


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ i expected this top happen


----------



## Tenida (Mar 2, 2013)

Fun over no rooting, flashing and modding


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ dafuq why


----------



## Tenida (Mar 2, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ dafuq why



Lock bootloader jus waiting for the jellybean update. My primary requirement is to swap the memory


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ there is a method
to root, rooting is enough to send apps to SD
xda-developers - View Single Post - root p769 v10g and possibly other variants


----------



## dx_generation25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi,
Stuck between LG L9 and Samsung galaxy s advance.Which mobile to buy??
LG L9 camera is not good as galaxy s advance.
Front camera is small compare to s advance.
problem with galaxy s advance is that it comes with 2.3 OS.
Is JB 4.1 update available for Lg L9.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2013)

^^ If camera is your only concern go for Galaxy S Advance. But apart from camera, L9 shines in every department.

JB update is already announced and will be available by April/May this year.

Check out this link L9 @ 16.5k  : LG L9


----------



## dx_generation25 (Mar 7, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ If camera is your only concern go for Galaxy S Advance. But apart from camera, L9 shines in every department.
> 
> JB update is already announced and will be available by April/May this year.
> 
> Check out this link L9 @ 16.5k  : LG L9



That is sad thing about lg, their camera not up to par with other flagship phone...
Do you have sample pic taken from lg l9 and galaxy s advance?


----------



## quagmire (Mar 7, 2013)

@furious_gamer: Read your review and opinions from others who own this phone.. I'm convinced on buying this phone (actually for my sister)..

Can someone share a coupon for LG Optimus L9 P765 on HS18..
I want to get if for less than 16k.. Possible?
[Sorry for double posting.. I have posted the same in Deal of the day thread]


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2013)

^^ That's the lowest you can get from online. Try get it locally, may be they will reduce the price.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 7, 2013)

*Rooting Guide for L9*
[NEW ROOT ALL L9] [Tutorial to Root L9 with Lelus method & Offline Flash [6-Mar] - xda-developers- But its really tough job


----------



## dx_generation25 (Mar 8, 2013)

i heard that data cannot be transfered from phone memory to microsd card i.e any app which downloaded from google playstore cannot be moved to memory card?
Is it right about lg l9? Can you clear me on this?


----------



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Thanks man. As of now, for 19k budget, this will sweep of other mobiles and with the specs it's packed, it is worth every penny. Bought an OTG cable and tried watching Avatar LoK HD videos and it plays without any hiccup.
> 
> Now all i have to do is copy my movies in Pen Drive and while driving i can watch my movies.





Hey Buddy Congrats on the purchase, I also purchased LG L9, Very Good phone, Hey i want to ask you something that which OTG cable you'v tested on the phone , i tested one it didn't work i thought that L9 doesn't support OTG, but you have quoted that you'v tried OTG cable and it worked, so tell please tell me which one is it, so i could get it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2013)

^^ OTG MALE MICRO USB TO FEMALE USB CONVERTER CABLE for LG L9 P760 | eBay

From ebay.com. But the same one.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2013)

^^ Male to Female


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2013)

It's not exactly what i bought, i just gave this link as reference.


----------



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2013)

Thax for the reply, But will this Male to Female work on L9..


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2013)

^^ Check your PM.


----------



## dreamchaser (Mar 10, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> you freaking kidding? Watching movie while driving?



HOW much will OTG cost? and btw how is music experience in this mobile and fm and audio quality(both with headset and loud speaker)...im planning to get this by tom....can i go for it



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Check your PM.



HOW much will OTG cost? and btw how is music experience in this mobile and fm and audio quality(both with headset and loud speaker)...im planning to get this by tom....can i go for it


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ Guys, I had a chat with my sister and she misunderstood the USB cable for OTG cable 

L9 doesn't support OTG.

BTW @dreamchaser

Music experience is good. Never tested FM though. The sound quality in headset and speaker is good.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 10, 2013)

Superdeal for L9 again.
HomeShop18.com Superdeals

*i.imgur.com/vAzKHi1.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ 15k  Sure a killer deal...


----------



## dreamchaser (Mar 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Guys, I had a chat with my sister and she misunderstood the USB cable for OTG cable
> 
> L9 doesn't support OTG.
> 
> ...


thanx for ur reply....can i go for it @ 17k...im not ready to buy from online site( cos i dont like to wait for a day or 2 and 2 i cant check the item if i buy from online store...let it be 500 rs more in showroom but i can test it before purchase..i knw i can get replacement from online store but still i don't want to undergo that...so whats ur final verdict ..can i go for it for 17k ??????


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

If it is okay with you @ 17k, just go get it. You will not regret it.


----------



## dreamchaser (Mar 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> If it is okay with you @ 17k, just go get it. You will not regret it.



i dont mind getting the same at reduced price from showrooms
im n chennai...which showroom should i go for


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

Try LG outlet(if you find one) or Viveks, Croma, Reliance Digital.


----------



## quagmire (Mar 13, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ 15k  Sure a killer deal...



Bought a LG L9 from HS18 for 14995/-.. Waiting to be delivered..

furious_gamer, L9 owners- Can you comment on on the earphones that came bundled? Is is the performance satisfactory or do you recommend another one?
Abt Cases and Covers- Do you feel a need for a hard shell or silicone casing? Are you using any?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2013)

^^ Sound quality is good and i guess i mentioned it in review. And yes just get the Hard Case, cause the phone is very light and you have chance to put it down. It doesn't come bundled with screen protector so you better buy one now. Get Hard Case and big no for silicone casing.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 13, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Sound quality is good and i guess i mentioned it in review. And yes just get the Hard Case, cause the phone is very light and you have chance to put it down. It doesn't come bundled with screen protector so you better buy one now. Get Hard Case and big no for silicone casing.



Newer l9 comes bundled with hard cover.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 13, 2013)

Hard Cover Flip case it is. Which i don't like. For me, i want to unlock my screen w/o opening it like a damn book. So flip cover is not for me. If you can rip it off the hard case it is good.


----------



## tkin (Mar 13, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Bought a LG L9 from HS18 for 14995/-.. Waiting to be delivered..
> 
> furious_gamer, L9 owners- *Can you comment on on the earphones that came bundled?* Is is the performance satisfactory or do you recommend another one?
> Abt Cases and Covers- Do you feel a need for a hard shell or silicone casing? Are you using any?


Utter cr@p, only useful for making calls, forget music.

I use a case like this, else using the free flip cover its impossible to operate the phone with one hand, I had applied a scratch guard though.

*img.tvc-mall.com/uploads/details/MHC-P760-03A-1.jpg


----------



## quagmire (Mar 14, 2013)

Receieved my LG l9 (actually for my sister).. Was totally impressed by the display and performance.. Its everything I was hoping for  ..  
Pretty fast shipping from HS18 through Aramex- (Ordered on 11th ,got it today afternoon)
Also received a free flip case (leather with plastic).. Will post pics in the other thread soon.. 
Thanks for your replies tkin & furious_gamer ..


----------



## ranjan.p (Mar 14, 2013)

Guys! i have this phone too! ..i really like its display and man it feels so light...nice job done by LG...only cons i found is its earphones...they are really worst..but u can always get it separately..so no complaints yet...


----------



## rakeshmarar (Mar 14, 2013)

Bought a LG L9 with free flip case (White) through Indiatimes Shopping for Rs. 15036 after applying coupon.....Hurry offer ends at Midnight...Coupon code was "FLASH1203".....First Android...Hope its worth all the hype !!  
To be honest, I picked it over the Pantech Burst (The warranty issue was the only problem due to which my dad refused)
Hope the purchase is worth it !! 
Thanks to furious_gamer for the review !! 

I had a few questions: 
1) How is shipping by the Indiatimes people ? Any bad experiences in the past ? Anything I should be aware of?
2) Where do I buy a Screen protector for this ?


----------



## ranjan.p (Mar 14, 2013)

^^ 
1. Indiatimes ships its item through unreliable couriers...u will get ur product for sure...but maybe a little late unless u r in luck.
2. try xtremeguard ..it is really gud.


----------



## funskar (Mar 15, 2013)

rakeshmarar said:


> Bought a LG L9 with free flip case (White) through Indiatimes Shopping for Rs. 15036 after applying coupon.....Hurry offer ends at Midnight...Coupon code was "FLASH1203".....First Android...Hope its worth all the hype !!
> To be honest, I picked it over the Pantech Burst (The warranty issue was the only problem due to which my dad refused)
> Hope the purchase is worth it !!
> Thanks to furious_gamer for the review !!
> ...




You should have asked these questions before ordering


----------



## rakeshmarar (Mar 15, 2013)

funskar said:


> You should have asked these questions before ordering



 I know....But this was an impulse purchase since the discount was up for grabs !! So didnt think twice about it....I am okay waiting 10-15 days or even more provided they finally ship it in good condition without any physical damage. After reading all the reviews here, I am sure it will be worth the wait and worth every penny spent...Afterall, its gonna be my first android ! So pretty excited ! 

Can someone gimme a link for a good hard case, screen protector as well as a 32 GB micro sd card for this phone ? It would be really helpful !


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2013)

LG L9 owners may start counting days now but most likely it'll take a month before it hits the indian territory.

European LG Optimus L9 gets the Jelly Bean treatment - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 16, 2013)

sam said:


> LG L9 owners may start counting days now but most likely it'll take a month before it hits the indian territory.
> 
> European LG Optimus L9 gets the Jelly Bean treatment - GSMArena.com news



This is brilliant news..some of my friends delayed buying this because they were not sure about the updates..thanks...


----------



## dreamchaser (Mar 16, 2013)

ranjan.p said:


> Guys! i have this phone too! ..i really like its display and man it feels so light...nice job done by LG...only cons i found is its earphones...they are really worst..but u can always get it separately..so no complaints yet...



i too bought this....suggest me earphones for this please



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Sound quality is good and i guess i mentioned it in review. And yes just get the Hard Case, cause the phone is very light and you have chance to put it down. It doesn't come bundled with screen protector so you better buy one now. Get Hard Case and big no for silicone casing.


but the speaker volume is not great...can u please suggest me a good earphone for this


----------



## rakeshmarar (Mar 16, 2013)

rakeshmarar said:


> Can someone gimme a link for a good hard case, screen protector as well as a 32 GB micro sd card for this phone ? It would be really helpful !


Help me too !!


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 16, 2013)

@furious_gamer..have you flashed jb update?? if so, then plz upload video if u can..


----------



## Tenida (Mar 16, 2013)

rakeshmarar said:


> Help me too !!



Case: 100% High Quality Rubberized Ultra Thin Hard Back Case For LG Optimus L9 P760 | eBay
Micro-SD card: SanDisk Memory Card MicroSDHC 32GB - SanDisk: Flipkart.com
Screenguard: *www.infibeam.com/Mobile_Accessorie...G-L9/P-E-MA-Malbro-LG-L-9.html?id=Transparent
*www.infibeam.com/Mobile_Accessorie...ard-AG-LG-Optimus-L9-P765.html?id=Transparent


----------



## rakeshmarar (Mar 16, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Case: 100% High Quality Rubberized Ultra Thin Hard Back Case For LG Optimus L9 P760 | eBay
> Micro-SD card: SanDisk Memory Card MicroSDHC 32GB - SanDisk: Flipkart.com
> Screenguard: Malbro Ultra Clear Screen Protector (Platinum Series) - LG Optimus L9 Price in India, Buy Malbro Ultra Clear Screen Protector (Platinum Series) - LG Optimus L9, Reviews & Features, Malbro Mobile Accessories - Infibeam.com
> Scratchgard Anti-Glare Screen Protector - LG Optimus L9 P765 Price in India, Buy Scratchgard Anti-Glare Screen Protector - LG Optimus L9 P765, Reviews & Features, Scratchgard Mobile Accessories - Infibeam.com



Hey thnx for the prompt reply...I want to know is a Class 4 card required for better transfers since I plan to watch a lot of movies on this phone

Edit: Hey, that was a typo. I wanted to know if Class 10 is required or a Class 4 would suffice? I mean how much of a difference would it make ?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 16, 2013)

rakeshmarar said:


> Hey thnx for the prompt reply...I want to know is a Class 4 card required for better transfers since I plan to watch a lot of movies on this phone



Class 4 is decent for normal transfer btw i got 16Gb class 10 Sandisk ultra microsd from hs18.


----------



## rakeshmarar (Mar 16, 2013)

HomeShop18.com - Online Store

This is the cheapest I can get on a 32 GB class 10 card....How is Strontium as a brand ?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 16, 2013)

rakeshmarar said:


> HomeShop18.com - Online Store
> 
> This is the cheapest I can get on a 32 GB class 10 card....How is Strontium as a brand ?



Get san disk mate.


----------



## quagmire (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone tried?- CyanogenMod 10.1 Nightly Builds Now Rolling Out For The LG Optimus L9 And U.S. Cellular Note II With LTE


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2013)

> The update also brings unlocked bootloader to the phone, which should help the custom ROM development for the smartphone. We might see some love from CM community soon.



source: androidOS.

LG is doing exactly the opposite of what i was expecting. looks like someone smacked a bottle of wine on their CEO's head


----------



## theserpent (Mar 17, 2013)

^^  Lg is awesome, they are one companing that is actually moving up now


----------



## Tenida (Mar 17, 2013)

sam said:


> source: androidOS.
> 
> LG is doing exactly the opposite of what i was expecting. looks like someone smacked a bottle of wine on their CEO's head



Wow I am too happy


----------



## quagmire (Mar 17, 2013)

sam said:


> source: androidOS.
> 
> LG is doing exactly the opposite of what i was expecting. looks like someone smacked a bottle of wine on their CEO's head



^ 

-----------------
Can someone recommend a camera app for L9 which would enhance performance.. 
Also video performance looks really bad at night with sufficient lighting.. Any app that can give ISO control in video recorder..?


----------



## tkin (Mar 17, 2013)

sam said:


> LG L9 owners may start counting days now but most likely it'll take a month before it hits the indian territory.
> 
> European LG Optimus L9 gets the Jelly Bean treatment - GSMArena.com news


Well, we got V10G within a month of international release and atm P765 in India is the only P765 worldwide to have V10G(in all apac countries), so given the track record I am expecting JB by april at worst. At best by march last week, not that I care much, ICS is perfectly stable with the L9.

Interesting thing, L9 JB comes with a feature called *Q Slide*, its the same multitasking feature that comes with the flagship Optimus G: *www.nodch.de/jelly-bean-update-fur-das-lg-l9-wird-ausgerollt/3708/
*www.fonearena.com/blog/56591/introducing-qslide-lgs-new-multitasking-feature.html

And that brings this on par with grand, now one less reason to get the grand.


----------



## dreamchaser (Mar 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> Well, we got V10G within a month of international release and atm P765 in India is the only P765 worldwide to have V10G(in all apac countries), so given the track record I am expecting JB by april at worst. At best by march last week, not that I care much, ICS is perfectly stable with the L9.
> 
> Interesting thing, L9 JB comes with a feature called *Q Slide*, its the same multitasking feature that comes with the flagship Optimus G: Jelly Bean Update für das LG L9 wird ausgerollt
> Introducing QSlide, LG
> ...



hey i too bought this mobile....but im not impressed with sound quality..i feel the speaker volume could have been better and so is the earphone.an suggestion for the same?


----------



## tkin (Mar 17, 2013)

dreamchaser said:


> hey i too bought this mobile....but im not impressed with sound quality..i feel the speaker volume could have been better and so is the earphone.an suggestion for the same?


Get an earphone, no earphone supplied with any mobile, not even xperia z or iphone is audiophile grade, the speaker isn't loud enough I agree but its better that its not loud enough than hearing distorted noise coming from the small speakers, I have excellent hearing, so no issues for me hearing the ringtone or the notification tone.


----------



## dreamchaser (Mar 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> Get an earphone, no earphone supplied with any mobile, not even xperia z or iphone is audiophile grade, the speaker isn't loud enough I agree but its better that its not loud enough than hearing distorted noise coming from the small speakers, I have excellent hearing, so no issues for me hearing the ringtone or the notification tone.



alrite can u please suggest me some good earphones (something in the range of Rs.500)


----------



## tkin (Mar 18, 2013)

dreamchaser said:


> alrite can u please suggest me some good earphones (something in the range of Rs.500)


Sound Magic ES 10 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 18, 2013)

^^ Reviews are not that good for that headphone.


----------



## tkin (Mar 18, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Reviews are not that good for that headphone.


For that price most hp's are same, ep630, or that.


----------



## dreamchaser (Mar 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> For that price most hp's are same, ep630, or that.



i dont want to compromise on quality...im ready to extend till 1000......



tkin said:


> For that price most hp's are same, ep630, or that.



ordered philips.*www.flipkart.com/philips-she7000-10-headphone/p/itmdcuj7tg8xbh9q?pid=ACCDCUJ3MWESZHHC


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 19, 2013)

@tkin

How about this? JBL Tempo IEM


----------



## rakeshmarar (Mar 19, 2013)

I am yet to recieve my phone...Did anyone manage to successfully root their L9 ? I really want to know if rooting will solve the 'moving apps to sd card' problem or not ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 19, 2013)

^^ Yes rooting will resolve the issue. And so many managed to root successfully.


----------



## rakeshmarar (Mar 19, 2013)

^^ Thnx for the prompt reply. I searched the xda forums but its cluttered with so many methods and workarounds so it was pretty confusing for a noob like me  Do u have any link for a stable root process? (I really dont wanna brick my phone )


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 19, 2013)

This looks simple : How to Root the LG Optimus L9 P769 - TheUnlockr


----------



## Tenida (Mar 20, 2013)

LG Optimus L9 running official Jellybean OS 




*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2107971


----------



## rakeshmarar (Mar 20, 2013)

Scratchgard Anti-Glare Screen Protector - LG Optimus L9 P765 Price in India, Buy Scratchgard Anti-Glare Screen Protector - LG Optimus L9 P765, Reviews & Features, Scratchgard Mobile Accessories - Infibeam.com

OR 

(pack of 3) LG OPTIMUS L9 Matte Scratch Guard Screen Protector Cover | eBay

Please suggest which of the above screen protectors would be better for L9 ?


----------



## tkin (Mar 20, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/KTv7BC6.png

*WOW! 4 Custom Roms for L9 already released in Original Dev Section. Now PACMAN too. - xda-developers*

*Can't wait for JB? Get it Now:* **forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2189107*


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2013)

*Camera sample* 
*i.imgur.com/cU91X1O.jpg
*i.imgur.com/hEMaRlv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9XmUWhL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HoWtyu5.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cpyLNc5.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Q30g1v1.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 23, 2013)

^

Good Night Advanced 

Hahahahahhaa.

Anyway, pics seem very average at best. Sad


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Good Night Advanced
> 
> ...



Yes L9's camera is the only negative point. Or you can gift me a Sony xperia SP


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 23, 2013)

Lol. In fact Im looking for someone to gift ME SP


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 23, 2013)

^^ Me too. For me XL is enough. Not greedy like you.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Lol. In fact Im looking for someone to gift ME SP



Sony will give you and you will give me. Then will cut half, and will share with furious gamer


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 23, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Sony will give you and you will give me. Then will cut half, and will share with furious gamer



Are we talking about L or SP. If SP, i don't want.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 23, 2013)

On a serious note, I am thinking of a Xperia contest later in the year. Winner shall get the Xperia Z successor


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> On a serious note, I am thinking of a Xperia contest later in the year. Winner shall get the Xperia Z successor



Well, count me in and make me a winner. (I will pay you 1/3rd as bribe  )


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> On a serious note, I am thinking of a Xperia contest later in the year. Winner shall get the Xperia Z successor



no make me winner will give you free kolkata's rasagolla supply for 1 year


----------



## funskar (Mar 24, 2013)

Tenida said:


> no make me winner will give you free kolkata's rasagolla supply for 1 year



I m ready to give u Xperia Sp bt u will have toh send 5kilo rasagolla's daily till 1 year
I just love rasagolla


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 24, 2013)

funskar said:


> I m ready to give u Xperia Sp bt u will have toh send 5kilo rasagolla's daily till 1 year
> I just love rasagolla


Diabetes


----------



## Tenida (Mar 24, 2013)

funskar said:


> I m ready to give u Xperia Sp bt u will have toh send 5kilo rasagolla's daily till 1 year
> I just love rasagolla



IF I would send you 5KG rasagolla per day you will get sick within  5 days  So, this deals is quite gainful for me


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 24, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Well, count me in and make me a winner. (I will pay you 1/3rd as bribe  )



1/3rd ? You mean you will cut the phone and give me 1/3rs?  Or you'll sell the phone and give me1/3 cash ?




Tenida said:


> no make me winner will give you free kolkata's rasagolla supply for 1 year




Oooooooooooooh. That's tempting


----------



## rakeshmarar (Mar 24, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> This looks simple : How to Root the LG Optimus L9 P769 - TheUnlockr





Hey I dont think this method will work for the Indian version....
[ROOT ICS L9 GUIDE] Root ICS with New Lelus method with Offline Flash [11-Mar] - Page 23 - xda-developers
^^ This seems to be the only way out...Although it seems to be a complicated process...Anyone here who has successfully rooted the phone? I only want to root to be able to move apps from phone to sd card !


----------



## rakeshmarar (Mar 26, 2013)

HomeShop18.com Superdeals

HS18 deal again for the L9 @15k.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 26, 2013)

rakeshmarar said:


> HomeShop18.com Superdeals
> 
> HS18 deal again for the L9 @15k.



L9 is hot android phone indeed


----------



## funskar (Mar 26, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Diabetes





Tenida said:


> IF I would send you 5KG rasagolla per day you will get sick within  5 days  So, this deals is quite gainful for me



Then let's have a deal


----------



## zakirhs (Mar 26, 2013)

L9 is indeed a good deal if you are not bothered about camera quality.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 26, 2013)

zakirhs said:


> L9 is indeed a good deal if you are not bothered about camera quality.



You need to tweak the camera setting and after that its really good cam


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 26, 2013)

Tenida said:


> You need to tweak the camera setting and after its really good cam


+1
in my case(burst) 4.2 cam clicks better than 4.1 / ICS Stock cam


----------



## zakirhs (Mar 26, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> +1
> in my case 4.2 cam clicks better than 4.1 / ICS Stock cam



What do u mean by 4.2 cam? Have u updated L9 with Jelly bean? where you got it from?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 26, 2013)

zakirhs said:


> What do u mean by 4.2 cam? Have u updated L9 with Jelly bean? where you got it from?


Sorry for confusion (I got Burst)
By 4.2 I meant Android 4.2 AOSP Cam


----------



## quagmire (Mar 26, 2013)

Tenida said:


> You need to tweak the camera setting and after that its really good cam



Can you please explain how..?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 26, 2013)

Download some app like Camera FV5, play with some settings and it will be good. I am not telling it is excellent, but better than default crap.

Download some app like Camera FV5, play with some settings and it will be good. I am not telling it is excellent, but better than default crap.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 26, 2013)

The camera is a bit of a downer but calling it crap maybe a bit harsh.

You will be a bit dissapointed, not utterly disgusted by the quality.

The video recording is good, quite stable.


----------



## rakeshmarar (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey guys, two issues I am facing with this phone as of now:
1) During outdoor calls, I can barely listen to the other persons voice whereas indoors its just okayish...I am talking about when I dont use a headset (I generally dont use one)
2) Screen is hardly visible in bright sunlight...Any fix?


----------



## quagmire (Apr 2, 2013)

rakeshmarar said:


> Hey guys, two issues I am facing with this phone as of now:
> 1) During outdoor calls, I can barely listen to the other persons voice whereas indoors its just okayish...I am talking about when I dont use a headset (I generally dont use one)
> *2) Screen is hardly visible in bright sunlight...Any fix?*



Get a matte screenguard (remove the reflective screenguard if any) and bump screen brightness to 50%..
- 
-
One of the issues I have is, Screen brightness automatically changes to 100% when a video is played.. How do I change it?


----------



## quagmire (Apr 7, 2013)

Can anyone explain how to take sceenshots in L9 (Not rooted)?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Tried home+lock buttons?


----------



## quagmire (Apr 7, 2013)

^Worked, thanks furious_gamer.  Can you also reply to the above posts?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 7, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Get a matte screenguard (remove the reflective screenguard if any) and bump screen brightness to 50%..
> -
> -
> *One of the issues I have is, Screen brightness automatically changes to 100% when a video is played.. How do I change it?*


Never faced such issue. You finding the issue with stock player or any 3rd party apps?


----------



## mitraark (Apr 7, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Never faced such issue. You finding the issue with stock player or any 3rd party apps?



It's not changed to 100%, it's changed to the brightness set in the Video Player settings. Change Brightness from there.

Alternatively, use MX Plyaer, you can control brightness by dragging your finger on the right side of the screen.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 7, 2013)

+1 Use MX Player.


----------



## rakeshmarar (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone here who managed to root their phone and install JB successfully ?


----------



## quagmire (Apr 10, 2013)

Sharing some stuff I found useful:

* Sony Xperia Z launcher* for* LG L9 *which is customized for normal installation and *doesn't need root or CWM* :

 Direct download link
-Source
.
.
18 Gorgeous *HTC Sense 5 Wallpapers* From The HTC One :

Direct download link
-Source


----------



## rakeshmarar (Apr 12, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Sharing some stuff I found useful:
> 
> * Sony Xperia Z launcher* for* LG L9 *which is customized for normal installation and *doesn't need root or CWM* :
> 
> ...



Thanks for the share...The wallpapers look awesome in full brightness !


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm recommending this phone for my sis, asked her to wait for sale from HS18 etc..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 12, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I'm recommending this phone for my sis, asked her to wait for sale from HS18 etc..



I'll suggest to wait a bit, cough more, and go for X : L. Better in every aspect, and last but not least, girl and Sony mix well


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

^^ she wants to buy ASAP, she is getting married next month.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 12, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ she wants to buy ASAP, she is getting married next month.



Party !!


----------



## rakeshmarar (Apr 17, 2013)

Guys I hope you all know that you get 50 GB of cloud space lifetime free through downloading the official Box.com app on playstore. Valid only for LG and Xperia phones !


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyone got the official jellybean update?


----------



## Julieanderson (Apr 18, 2013)

Very nice review.Seriously you made number of points here.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 21, 2013)

*How to update LG Optimus L9 to Jellybean OS.*

*techverdict.com/how-to-update-lg-optimus-l9-4xhd-l7-to-jellybean-os/



*Updated LG Optimus L9 to Jellybean OS.*

*i.imgur.com/tlTQBFM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SjnUr3N.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8M4uKxt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YEUpN2T.jpg
*i.imgur.com/C9L1CWy.jpg


----------



## rakeshmarar (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey did you manage to do the update successfully? If yes, please let us know if there are any visible changes in performance or any other tips ? Cant wait to do this !
Edit: PS: My bad, did not check pics earlier  I am pretty happy with ICS as of know but still would love to upgrade. Just wanted to know how do you guys take a backup of ur phone? Is the default backup app enough or do we need to install a third party app for this ?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 21, 2013)

^^

You will get better camera quality, Multi-window like Note II, Google NOW, You can add apps on quick dock and its super smooth better than ICS


----------



## rakeshmarar (Apr 21, 2013)

Just installed the upgrade...The phone feels much snappier and faster compared to the previous version. Camera quality is slightly better !


----------



## tkin (Apr 21, 2013)

I can't get the update to install 

The update tool crashed after it had downloaded the 575MB update(3hrs to get that) but I thought it was a one time issue, then, I tried the offline force flash using KDZ Updater([GUIDE] FLASH Any LG Factory ROM (kdz) WITH OFFLINE FIX METHOD [UNBRICK] - xda-developers), it accepted the firmware I got from lg servers but it kept crashing everytime it tried to push the firmware to the phone, same thing occurs when I try to trick the LG Update tool into accepting my already downloaded KDZ file(using local server), it also crashes when the phone goes into S/W upgrade mode, so two possibilities, either the phone has some sort of defect which is unlikely as I never encountered any, second option is a conflict, most probably has something to do with my laptop having only usb 3.0 ports. 

Anyway I am f****d.

I'll visit the service center this weekend.

Anyone living in hyderabad who owns a L9 and has updated it? 

Where is Firmware OTA when you really need it??????


----------



## tkin (Apr 23, 2013)

Got JB by using friend's laptop, went like a breeze, 

1. Phone is  a bit more responsive now, not that it was bad on ICS, but it feels more smooth now(placebo?)
2 .Fonts look a bit worse in a few places, but looks good overall
3. New unlock animations are cool
4. Now I can move apps to the user partition in internal memory, effectively making the app memory 3GB+ which is more than the <2GB we got in ICS
5. Shutdown is a bit slower, but start up is super fast, love the new lockscreen and homescreen wallpapers
6. Also the display looks a lot more colorful now(wrong word?), looks like LG tweaked the display driver a bit
7. The usual stuff is there, including multi tasking on multi windows(which is a gimmick on cell phones anyway), the brightness control widget is gone, replaced by a much more useful slider now, also the new weather widget(accuweather) is just gorgeous.
8. Consumes more RAM by default, project butter? Anyway it doesn't affect performance by much. Looks like I'll do a hard reset soon.

Overall, all I can say for now is that my next phone will be LG for sure.


----------



## rakeshmarar (Apr 27, 2013)

@tkin and others who updated to JB, I have been experiencing two problems post upgrade:
1) Charging has become really slow
2) Battery Discharge is pretty fast compared to ICS..Although I occassionally kill background tasks, I have also installed Fast Reboot and Clean Master to free up RAM. Still the battery discharge is pretty quick. I dunno if I am missing something here. Brightness in daytime is kept at 30% and almost nil at night. No live wallpapers, Data & Sync enabled (only gmail and whatsapp in settings checked)
Can you guys please share how you all conserve your battery and if I am missing something ?


----------



## Jripper (Apr 27, 2013)

^ Wth I thought there was a bug on my screen  Nice avatar


----------



## tkin (Apr 28, 2013)

rakeshmarar said:


> @tkin and others who updated to JB, I have been experiencing two problems post upgrade:
> 1) Charging has become really slow
> 2) Battery Discharge is pretty fast compared to ICS..Although I occassionally kill background tasks, I have also installed Fast Reboot and Clean Master to free up RAM. Still the battery discharge is pretty quick. I dunno if I am missing something here. Brightness in daytime is kept at 30% and almost nil at night. No live wallpapers, Data & Sync enabled (only gmail and whatsapp in settings checked)
> Can you guys please share how you all conserve your battery and if I am missing something ?


1. No issue here.
2. JB draws a bit more battery than ICS, its normal, I still get 2 days with some calls and 2hrs browsing and 1hr video etc.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 29, 2013)

tkin said:


> 1. No issue here.
> 2. JB draws a bit more battery than ICS, its normal, I still get 2 days with some calls and 2hrs browsing and 1hr video etc.



Yes agree. JB draws more battery but its fine enough.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 29, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Yes agree. JB draws more battery but its fine enough.



Yeah,  because of project butter thing.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 29, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> yeah,  because of project butter thing.



they should have used project ghee


----------



## rakeshmarar (May 2, 2013)

I am still facing the fast battery discharge problem. I have kept sync on only for gmail and whatsapp for rest apps, auto sync is off,. Also, i have set option only to use the phone on 2g network. Barely use 50 percent brightness in daylight. Can some please redirect me to any link that would give practical tips on saving battery life.


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2013)

Any one rooted your L9


----------



## random_dystopia (May 6, 2013)

when I try to go for JB with the LG pc suite by clicking on check for device update, it says not enough storage space, i have around 1.3 gb free internal memory, how to fix it?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2013)

Tenida said:


> they should have used project ghee


Lmao, Actually Project roadrunner


----------



## dreamchaser (May 7, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Lmao, Actually Project roadrunner



LG Optimus L9 P765 Sound issue.....Is anybody experiencing low sound even when phone is set @ maximum volume......is there any way to make my mobile sound better (at least to some extent)...BTW i have updated to JB


----------



## rakeshmarar (May 8, 2013)

@above, me too facing the same problem even after updating to JB. I have installed a loud caller tune from zedge however.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2013)

dreamchaser said:


> LG Optimus L9 P765 Sound issue.....Is anybody experiencing low sound even when phone is set @ maximum volume......is there any way to make my mobile sound better (at least to some extent)...BTW i have updated to JB





rakeshmarar said:


> @above, me too facing the same problem even after updating to JB. I have installed a loud caller tune from zedge however.


I don't think any app can enhance it,  kernel tweaks can fix it though I ain't  sure.


----------



## nikufellow (May 8, 2013)

dreamchaser said:


> LG Optimus L9 P765 Sound issue.....Is anybody experiencing low sound even when phone is set @ maximum volume......is there any way to make my mobile sound better (at least to some extent)...BTW i have updated to JB



DSP manager


----------



## rakeshmarar (May 9, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to take screen shots in JB... When in ICS, i could take screen shots by pressing home + volume low key but it's not working now.


----------



## dreamchaser (May 9, 2013)

rakeshmarar said:


> Can anyone tell me how to take screen shots in JB... When in ICS, i could take screen shots by pressing home + volume low key but it's not working now.



hold lock and volume down button for 2 sec


----------



## rakeshmarar (May 14, 2013)

Thanks that worked... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dreamchaser (May 17, 2013)

rakeshmarar said:


> Thanks that worked... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Any other way 2 answer calls other than swiping???in lg l9


----------



## rakeshmarar (May 20, 2013)

Is it possible for me to connect my L9 to my Tv (Samsung eh led series) and watch movies stored on the sd card? My tv has a usb and hdmi port


----------



## dreamchaser (May 26, 2013)

ghost call problem??????????
Actually my phone is unable to make calls or receive calls even with full signal..when i call any #..it stays in dialing and does n't connect..and @ the same time unable to receive calls as well( it says my mobile is switched off even when it is on)...went to service centre but of no use..... restating my mobile fix the problem but it repeats after some time ( in 2,3 days)....so what can i do???????????thanks in advance


----------



## rakeshmarar (May 27, 2013)

Hey buddy did you try inserting your sim card in another phone?


----------



## rakeshmarar (May 29, 2013)

Hello Guys!!

Have anybody missed AUTO BRIGHTNESS feature in L9 because lack of Ambient Light Sensor

If yes, the don't worry. I have an easy solution for Auto Brightness, Yes you can use Auto Brightness on LG Optimus L9:victory:

NO ROOT REQUIRED 

Download and install These two app from following links:-

Lux Auto Brightness

Tasker

After Installing these apps follow these steps:-

Lux Auto Brightness:-


* Go to Lux settings
* Tap on Sample Collection
* Tap on Select light reading source
* Select Camera
* Then get back to main settings menu
* Tap on Mopdify linked samples
* Tap on Luma TAB
* Tap on ADD, set brightness (yello bar) to 4% Luma value to 1 and press ADD
* Add 3 more links with these values= 35%-70|100%-80|50%-120|
* Exit Lux


Tasker:


* Open Tasker, tap on Plus Gign(+) on main screen
* Tap on Event
* Select Display in Event Category
* Select Display On in Display Event
* A blank screen will appear, do nothing just press BACK Button
* TAP on New Task +
* Enter Name to task or just tap on tick
* A blank screen will Appear, tap on Plus Sign (+)
* Select Plugin from action category
* Select Lux Plug-in
* Tap on Edit Button
* Scroll Down and Tick in front of Refresh Backlight brightness? Under Force
* Press Done, then press back and back again
* Exit Tasker



Thats all work to do, now your dvice have Auto Brightness feature:silly:

To test, just press power button and lock the screen and then cover front camera with finger and press power button again, screen will Light up wait 1-2 seconds, Screen brightness will reduce￼, remove finger, lock unlock screen and brightness will resume to normal.￼

I have tested this for full day on my L9 and got no any battery drainage.
You can modify Linked Samples Values to your comfort zone for batter sample values you can also search other XDA forums.

Guys try it and let me know how you feel ￼
if you got any issue please post, I'll try to solve it (Coz m also new to TASKER & LUX so may be it will take little bit time to Solve:fingers-crossed￼

EDIT: You can uncheck "Presistent notification" in general settings of Lux Auto Brightness, If you think it is draining your phone's battery. This will also disable the annoying Lux icon from notification.

All thanks to gdjindal at xda forums :beer:


----------



## random_dystopia (Jun 1, 2013)

Rakeshmarar, did your battery discharge problem got sorted? I updated mine too but battery drainage in standby is huge. Googled around and it is supposed to correct itself over a few charging cyclds. Did that happen with you? 
Btw, thanks for the auto brightness tip


----------



## rakeshmarar (Jun 2, 2013)

No bro, the battery discharge is pretty quick compared to ICS. Haven't been able to find a good fix for this.


----------



## rakeshmarar (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like we already have a successor.
The L9 II

*www.engadget.com/2013/06/02/lg-opt...utm_source=Feed_Classic&utm_campaign=Engadget
Sent from my LG-P760 using xda premium


----------



## gmg9 (Jun 3, 2013)

so, my lg optimus one was stolen.... hav to buy a new android..

was looking at MMX a116. but then suggestions given, LG L9 / Xperia L / Galaxy S Advance...
now am confused...

lg l9 ----
1. no otg 
2. rooting issue (users find it difficult to root)
3. not that much xda support
4. probably will not get future updates from LG (its got jb nw)
5. anyone played nova 3 or similar games on it? any issue?
6. poor camera quality
7. ghost call problem (reported by some users)

where as within 14k , am getting
1. quad core (though cortex a7)
2. otg support
3. better camera quality (as reported by users)
4. led indicator
5. dual sim

now many says its a indian crap, but many r happy with it. though worse after sales service. but its Micromax.
so i am totally confused right now. can u guys plz suggest me which one to buy...


----------



## random_dystopia (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, am considering reverting back to ics if this battery drainage doesn't fix itself with time.
Should I do a backup, hard reset and restore or flash the device?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 4, 2013)

random_dystopia said:


> Man, am considering reverting back to ics if this battery drainage doesn't fix itself with time.
> Should I do a backup, hard reset and restore or flash the device?



Is it possible to rollback  back to ICS. Man JB is real battery killer. It giving me only 12 hours of backup.


----------



## rakeshmarar (Jun 4, 2013)

Same here. ICS was far better.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 4, 2013)

I saw a post after JB update LG unlocked the bootloader for L9, is it true? If yes then why still rooting the device is tough. Kill yourself LG 

@Gmg9: Get Sony Xperia L


----------



## rakeshmarar (Jun 5, 2013)

Tenida said:


> I saw a post after JB update LG unlocked the bootloader for L9, is it true? If yes then why still rooting the device is tough. Kill yourself LG
> 
> @Gmg9: Get Sony Xperia L



Also no one here on TD seems to have rooted their L9...So cant really take a risk of rooting it now...Will wait for a few months atleast and try rooting it lest a smipler foolproof method comes through !

*What i think that's draining our battery is Google now.. I've turned it off to see if it would help the problem and it did! 
But that's just me , you guys should try disabling it and see it for yourselves. 
If you don't know how just tap the google search widget and then press menu > settings > Google now OFF. 
I hope I helped!*
This helped a bit....source : xda


----------



## random_dystopia (Jun 5, 2013)

edit: this was with google now on and 2g.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 5, 2013)

What's so special with the battery life buddy?

*Problem with L9*
- You can't root so most of the apps will not work that need root privilege like greenify that increase the battery life.
-Still you can't move apps to ext. sd card. From setting> storage you can only move to the phone SD card.
- Locked bootloader so most of the good dev just ignore this device.
- If you can't root, flash and modify then what's the use of android. 
-*I will sell the device and will get Sony Xperia SP or Nexus 4*


----------



## rakeshmarar (Jun 5, 2013)

My battery stats 
Nothing great... This is with google now on OFF


----------



## random_dystopia (Jun 5, 2013)

I was getting half of that since I updated. So am hoping that this issue will be sorted out with time


----------



## rakeshmarar (Jun 5, 2013)

Buddy with 26 percent battery remaining you are getting around 20 hours whereas i got 17 hours when it was at 3 percent. Can you share how did you manage to conserve battery? Need some serious help bro.

*androidlegend.com/android-4-2-2-based-custom-rom-cyanogenmod-10-1-for-lg-optimus-l9-p760/

I've asked the author whether this will work for P765. He seems to be positive. What do you guys think?


----------



## random_dystopia (Jun 6, 2013)

I did NOTHING.  but am still keeping my fingers crossed

Seems like battery life is getting back to regular levels. Btw rakesh, you seem to have wifi on, assuming you always use it, your battery levels are fine IMHO.


----------



## rakeshmarar (Jun 6, 2013)

random_dystopia said:


> I did NOTHING.  but am still keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> Seems like battery life is getting back to regular levels. Btw rakesh, you seem to have wifi on, assuming you always use it, your battery levels are fine IMHO.


No not always...like 40 % of the time for every charge cycle...Btw, tried doing the complete charge & discharge cycle thrice and battery life has improved considerably...Also, turned off most services I dont require like Google Now, sync only for gmail and couple of other tweaks.


----------



## rakeshmarar (Jun 13, 2013)

Managed to root L9 P765 using Lelus offline method:
[GUIDE] Root L9 ICS/JB with New Lelus method & Offline Flashing [LOCKED BL] [31-Mar] - xda-developers
To be honest, it was after 10-15 trial and errors, somehow it rooted. Even I dont know why I did it but yay ! I realised I rooted 10 hours back when I saw that it had booted into superuser. 
Now, I am a complete noob and I dont know how to install custom roms and stuff but will read more and keep this thread active. Any help related to rooting and installing custom roms and links for all that I can experiment post rooting without risking anything would be appreciated.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 13, 2013)

rakeshmarar said:


> My battery stats
> Nothing great... This is with google now on OFF



Can i ask what those icons are on the left top corner of your screen ? One is Whatsapp probably, not sure  The last one is a Battery saver application ?


----------



## rakeshmarar (Jun 13, 2013)

Whatsapp, Volume Boost, Advanced Task Killer...I will install Greenify and check if theres any improvement in battery life...Afaik, no rom out there is focussed on battery saving its more on improving performance.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 13, 2013)

Its process killer

Btw good job buddy 
Congrats now you can install HD games


----------



## rakeshmarar (Jun 13, 2013)

Thnx buddy, I am a complete noob and to be honest, I rooted it accidentally  BT, can you give some links for memory management...ie. how to install big sized hd games and all. Earlier, after JB update, i used apps2sd to move apps to sd. Whats the diff then and now ?
PS: Btw, I read on xda that L9 is an unbrickable device so I guess most people can rest assured and root.


----------



## 5fusion (Jul 2, 2013)

got L9 for my sis. i gave her two options.. Xperia L and L9. she picked L9 seeing its awesome display. Its really hard to resist L9 once you see it. X:L screen and camera(for 8mp sensor) is a real letdown, though everythin else is just great.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 2, 2013)

The camera can't be any worse than the L9.


----------

